# Goodwill auction in St.Louis



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

There a good packge of slot stuff available in the area. Check out this link to "Shopgoodwill.com" 


Auction ends 5/23/2012 5:00:00 PM PT


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive gotten 2 boxed sets from there Tyco and LL for 25 bucks a set, both were complete! That site is awesome and its easy to snag a good find as its not well known as fleabay.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

oh well so much for my secret..
here come the bidding wars.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

helivaguy said:


> oh well so much for my secret..
> here come the bidding wars.


Pssst....you "secret" has been floating through this community for years.:wave:


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

joez870 said:


> Pssst....you "secret" has been floating through this community for years.:wave:


thanks for pointing that out:wave:


----------

